# Manfrotto tripod



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 12, 2012)

I recently purchased a Manfrotto tripod - model 785b - a seemingly attractive light duty version with an interesting
pistol grip ball head. Within weeks one of the cheap plastic leg logs was broken. While it's still useable - albeit missing one of the segments, I am disappointed by the lousy quality of what I had previously considered a 
reliable brand. Even worse than the product quality is the customer service of Manfrotto. There is no repair service, no replacement service and you get basically a "should have bought a heavier duty model so live with it"
answer. Anyone else have trouble with this company? Any recommendations on a better light duty tripod?
Thanks 
Dick


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 12, 2012)

Before purchasing a tripod and before anyone can recommend anything, the equipment being used on the tripod needs to be considered.


----------



## D_Rochat (Jun 12, 2012)

There's a saying for tripods. Light, cheap and sturdy, you can only have two..... Something along those lines. Have a look at the Manfrotto 190xprob. It's like a lighter, more compact version of the 055xprob which is a great tripod. I have a 055 and some manfrotto compact POS and the build quality is drastically different.


----------



## paulc (Jun 12, 2012)

I've got the 055xprob as well and I'm convinced that the design was tested and approved by mafia hitmen before being released for photographic use.


----------



## cezargalang (Jun 12, 2012)

What did you expect when you bought a plastic-ish tripod? It's only made for lightweight gear. So tell us, what were you using on it? i have a 055xprob and the quality is excellent. A friend of mine has a really old manfrotto, and it still works perfectly.

If you want a good tripod, it comes with a price. What did you expect out of a plastic-ish tripod?


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 12, 2012)

cezargalang said:


> What did you expect when you bought a plastic-ish tripod? It's only made for lightweight gear. So tell us, what were you using on it? i have a 055xprob and the quality is excellent. A friend of mine has a really old manfrotto, and it still works perfectly.
> 
> If you want a good tripod, it comes with a price. What did you expect out of a plastic-ish tripod?



Are you saying you wouldn't expect a lower-line tripod from a major brand to last more than a couple of weeks? I think he had a right to expect any tripod, let alone a Manfrotto, to last more than a couple of weeks. And the lever locks on most tripods are made of plastic, anyway. If I were him, I'd kick up a big stink until I got a refund or replacement.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 13, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Are you saying you wouldn't expect a lower-line tripod from a major brand to last more than a couple of weeks?



Yes, if the major brands clearly states that it supports up to 1Kg/2.2lbs and you load a lot more weight on it.


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you wouldn't expect a lower-line tripod from a major brand to last more than a couple of weeks?
> ...



Who said the OP's tripod was overloaded?

I've heard several times in the past of lever locks breaking, typically not through overloading but usually because the plastic levers snap when opening or closing them.


----------



## thebowtie (Jun 13, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you wouldn't expect a lower-line tripod from a major brand to last more than a couple of weeks?
> ...


In Australia the Consumer laws are clear - the concept of 'merchantability' applies to provide a statutory implied warranty - so unless you really exceeded the load specification, it is the manufacturer's responsibility that any product should be made well enough that a consumer could expect a reasonable service life (not measured in days or weeks).
The remedy for the consumer would be to return the defective goods to the retailer / point of purchase (not the manufacturer).
Your mileage in other countries will vary.
Off-topic - could this be a reason for the price variation between countries ("grey market") - to cover cost of warranty in Australia?


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 13, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > AdamJ said:
> ...



It's not difficult to go over 1Kg of load. Even if you inadvertently lean on the tripod when manouvering the camera you overload it.



thebowtie said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > AdamJ said:
> ...



In Italy it's the same, but considering it's a really light-duty tripod, how can you demonstrate that the product was defective and that you didn't overload it? Warranty of course doesn't cover damages derived from improper use.


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> In Italy it's the same, but considering it's a really light-duty tripod, how can you demonstrate that the product was defective and that you didn't overload it? Warranty of course doesn't cover damages derived from improper use.



In the UK, if the purchaser says it wasn't misused, the onus is on the seller to prove otherwise.


----------



## DB (Jun 13, 2012)

I use a Manfrotto 055XPROB Tripod - built like a BMW, rock solid, total quality. I also have a Manfrotto 561BHDV Monopod that is also top notch that cost more than 5x the 785b tripod which is not really meant for DSLR use (unless you're talking a Rebel series with plastic kit lens). For example, my gripped 7D + 24-70mm lens + flashgun is more than DOUBLE the maximum weight for this 785b tripod kit.

Read the following 61 reviews for this product from a major retailers website:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/427320-REG/Manfrotto_785B_785B_Modo_Maxi_Tripod.html

All of the negative comments/reviews say the same thing - NOT SUITABLE FOR DSLR


----------

